# Apache - Warum will der ins Internet?



## mirscho (6. März 2003)

Hallo!

Hab mir Apache, php usw. installiert. So. Wenn ich die Php Files lokal testen will will der immer ins Internet sonst geht es nicht. Kann mir einer das erklären?!?
Wozu habe ich dann einen lokalen Server auf dem Rechner installiert???

danke für eine gute erklärung


----------



## Fabian H (7. März 2003)

Ich weiss nicht obs die eleganteste Lösung is, abba ich machs imma so: 

Internet Explorer -> Extras -> Intenetoptionen... -> Verbindungen -> Keine Verbindung wählen.

Musst halt bei den anderen Browsern irgendiwe rausfinden wo des is!


----------



## derGugi (7. März 2003)

was meinst du mit "will immer ins internet?" was passiert, wenn du localhost eingibst? Meldet der Firewall etwas? Gehst du über einen Proxy raus? wenn ja, kannst du unter Optionen, Verbindungen, Settings, Erweitert die Ip's eingeben, zu denen er nicht über den proxy connecten soll. Jedoch sollte 127.0.0.1 standartmässig drin stehen.


----------



## mirscho (14. März 2003)

nein, gehe nicht über proxy rein und die firewall meldet auch nichts...


----------

